# Windows Umsteiger sucht Software

## AMSch

Hallo!

Ich habs endlich geschafft meinen PC M$-frei zu bekommen und jetzt fehlen mir aber einige meiner Lieblingsprogramme. Für eben diese suche ich jetzt Ersatz (wenns leicht geht was "Anwenderfreundliches" mit GUI usw.):

*Brennersoftware für CD+DVD (wie Nero)

*Videobearbeitungssoftware (wie VirtualDUB)

*SW zur automatisierten Erstellung von Web-Foto-Alben (wie PhotoalbumCreator)

*Videoplayer (wie WinAMP oder VLC)

*MP3 Konvertierung (wie AudioConversionWizard)

*Bildbetrachter (wie IRFAN View)

Und falls sonst noch jemand ein Programm kennt, dass man unbedingt haben muss bitte auch posten - Danke!   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## manuels

also

1) K3b

2&3) ???

4) Kmplayer oder Kaffeine

rest) ???

achja, smb4k ist ganz nett um Windows-Freigaben zu suchen

----------

## alekel

Hallo,

hier ein paar Vorschläge... gibt es aber bestimmt noch andere 

 *AMSch wrote:*   

> *Brennersoftware für CD+DVD (wie Nero)
> 
> 

 

 :Arrow:  k3b

 *AMSch wrote:*   

> *Videoplayer (wie WinAMP oder VLC)
> 
> 

 

 :Arrow:  Xine

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge libdvdcss libdvdread libdvdnav xine-lib xine-ui
```

wenn Du noch keinen Eintrag für Deinen DVD-Player hast, dann musst Du ihn noch nachtragen ==> wie folgt:

```
ln -s /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 /dev/dvd
```

 *AMSch wrote:*   

> *MP3 Konvertierung (wie AudioConversionWizard) 
> 
> 

 

 :Arrow:  KAudioCreator  unter anderem ==> MP3 und OggVorbis

 *AMSch wrote:*   

> *Bildbetrachter (wie IRFAN View) 
> 
> 

 

 :Arrow:  Kuickshow (wenn Du nur betrachten möchtest)Last edited by alekel on Sat Aug 14, 2004 4:05 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## zielscheibe

Kenn da eine tolle Seite zum Lösen (fast aller deiner Fragen).  :Very Happy: 

http://www.photodump.com/direct/klutob/screenshot694.jpg

tschö

----------

## shivakjo

*lol*

na wenn ihm das keine hilfe war.....

*Brennersoftware für CD+DVD (wie Nero)

xcdroast, k3b,...

*Videoplayer (wie WinAMP oder VLC)

xmms, vlc  :Wink: 

*MP3 Konvertierung (wie AudioConversionWizard)

abcde

*Bildbetrachter (wie IRFAN View)

fbi(konsole,framebuffer benötigt), qiv(x11)

----------

## zielscheibe

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Und falls sonst noch jemand ein Programm kennt, dass man unbedingt haben muss bitte auch posten - Danke!
> 
> 

 

weiteres Bildbetrachtungsprogramm:

emerge pornview  :Twisted Evil: 

viel Erfolg bei der Windowssubstitution!

tschö

----------

## AMSch

Herzlichen Dank an alle - werd mir die Programme einmal ansehen!

@zielscheibe: du hast Recht - die Suche wäre eine Möglichkeit gewesen, aber nach was hätte ich suchen sollen? "IRFANView für Linux"?  :Wink: 

----------

## malachay

Für Videobearbeitung :

avidemux

----------

## zielscheibe

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> @zielscheibe: du hast Recht - die Suche wäre eine Möglichkeit gewesen, aber nach was hätte ich suchen sollen? "IRFANView für Linux"?
> 
> 

 

Na das Linux kanst du hier wohl weglassen.  :Wink: 

Hast du ehrlicherweise mal irfanview, nero, virtual dub in das Suchfeld gehämmert? 

Das Ergebnis ist wirklich erstaunlich!

Ich finde die Suchfunktion hier wirklich spitze da man so schnell an diverse Guides, Tipps etc. kommt; IMHO erste Wahl vor "google" bei Allgemeinplätzen.

tschö

----------

## AMSch

Okok - erwischt   :Embarassed: 

Ich gelobe in Zukunft *immer* zuerst die Siuchfunktion zu verwenden!

Danke für die Tips!

----------

## baka

schau ma hier  :Very Happy:  :

http://linuxshop.ru/linuxbegin/win-lin-soft-german/

----------

## Jan42

Oder hier nachschauen -> http://www.tuxfutter.de

Das ist eine Wiki die sich genau mit dem Thema Windows <-> Linux beschäftigt.

----------

## AMSch

@alle

Herzlichen Dank für die super Tips - bin schon am durchsehen der Vorschläge!

----------

## sarahb523

In diesem thread sollte man auch noch unbedingt: http://kde-apps.de http://kde-look.org und freshmeat.net erwähnen. 

das mit den photoalben ist schon in konqueror integriert. Extras->Bildgallerie erstellen

Bildbetrachtung geht mit gwenview auch ganz gut.

Übrigends audacity ist auch noch ein nettes prog (läuft auch unter win  :Wink:  )

Ein muß ist eigentlich auch immer openoffice. 

Videobearbeitung geht mit cinelerra und mainactor. Wenn es lediglich um video konvertierung geht (vcd->divx u.ä. ) kann man mencoder nehmen (in mplayer enthalten).

Rippen von audio-cd und dvd geht auch mit k3b (welches natürlich auch genial zum brennen ist)

----------

## Gekko

Hi!

Guck mal auch auf die Seite hier:

Klick mich!

Die haben auch eine Umfangreiche Auflistung an Software.

LG, Gekko

----------

## jay

SW zur automatisierten Erstellung von Web-Foto-Alben (wie PhotoalbumCreator) 

-> Da gibt es eine passende Funktion in gthumb. Bilder auswählen, Überschriften eingeben, Style auswählen und Größe der Thumbnails angeben - das war's schon.

----------

## May-C

*Brennersoftware für CD+DVD (wie Nero)

-> K3B

*Videobearbeitungssoftware (wie VirtualDUB)

-> ?

*SW zur automatisierten Erstellung von Web-Foto-Alben (wie PhotoalbumCreator)

-> digikam

*Videoplayer (wie WinAMP oder VLC)

-> mplayer xine

*MP3 Konvertierung (wie AudioConversionWizard)

-> grip

*Bildbetrachter (wie IRFAN View)  

-> gqview

----------

## ank666

dvdshrink

CDex

Xnview /  IrfanView

xnview läuft bei mir nicht unter xorg, warum auch immer?!

Gibt's als CDex Ersatz noch etwas anderes als Grip?

Ein dvdshrink ähnliches Programm scheint es wohl nicht zu geben oder?

----------

## Lenz

Schau dir das mal an:

http://linuxshop.ru/linuxbegin/win-lin-soft-en/table.shtml

Gruß,

Lenz.

Edit: OOpps wurde ja schon genannt... Sorry.

----------

## ank666

Danke Lenz,

die Seite hab ich zwar schon gekannt, ist aber trotzdem sehr interessant.

Kennt jemand eine wirklich gute Alternative zu dvdshrink,

da scheint es unter Linux ja nicht wirklich 'was zu geben?

Alles was ich bis jetzt gefunden habe ist relativ umständlich

oder braucht zig Tools um zu laufen...

----------

## lolli78

** vorsicht, nicht 100% ernstgemeinter beitrag **

hallo,

noch eine nette seite, die sich primär mit der substitution von ms-software beschäftigt: http://windows-sucks.com/ (linke spalte beachten).

aber die rechte spalte ist auch interessant.

viel spaß   :Cool: 

lorenz

----------

## Haldir

Also wegen Videobearbeitung:

Transcode

Kino

Cinelerra

Cinelerra is ein echtes NLE System (Non-Linear-Editing), dürfte also schwer Overkill sein, Kino ist primär für DV Cams, transcode hat kein Gui

----------

